# Prostate Play, now I am curious.



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

I was just wondering if there is anyone out there that has done this, and has it worked? How did it feel? Was it better than PIV climax? 

My wife and I are just messing around this weekend and we decided that we would celebrate Valentines Day with some bedroom fun.

Awhile back we had intentions to try this, we went and got a prostate toy but my wife was never really able to find the sweet spot for me, to be honest it felt like I had to poop the whole time (maybe TMI lol sorry). 

I have heard the orgasms are completely mind blowing, and I have heard some people can climax from this alone without having to touch the penis. 

I would love to hear from men or women who have tried this or tried it on their men and their stories with it.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Tried it. Felt good. Never had an orgasm from it.


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

Chris Taylor said:


> Tried it. Felt good. Never had an orgasm from it.


Same here. Anal; play is interesting and can certainly enhance a "normal" orgasm for me. I have had ejaculation from prostate play but no orgasm.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm with you... Was a bit uncomfortable. Didn't do anything earth shattering for me. But what I did find is that if I'm having problems finishing, it can put me over the edge. Maybe we (my GF and I) need to bring in an expert, as this is new to both of us...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I actually did that alot with my ex. During oral i would just slip my finger is back there. He always finished VERY quiclly. I did do a bit a research though that helped....like knowing where to touch....what kind of motions are recommended. TONs of suggestions out there.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eros Turannos (Feb 4, 2013)

We're just starting to explore this.. My husband said he played around in the shower (I'm pretty sure at that point it was all external) and that it was a very different orgasm, more muted, more whole body. We ordered some things that were supposed to be here yesterday but they got delivered to the wrong address . He doesn't like the idea of my fingers back there so, we're left waiting lol.


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

Eros Turannos said:


> We're just starting to explore this.. My husband said he played around in the shower (I'm pretty sure at that point it was all external) and that it was a very different orgasm, more muted, more whole body. We ordered some things that were supposed to be here yesterday but they got delivered to the wrong address . He doesn't like the idea of my fingers back there so, we're left waiting lol.


 
Let me know how it goes! I am really curious on this, not because I love the feeling of things in my butt however! I can understand the finger fear. I am super OCD with that area and make sure it is clean always so I do not have that fear but I fear if she is in there, she may find something not intended for her to find, and not my prostate!

Anyway, keep the experiences coming (no pun intended!) I really would like to hear others experience on this.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

In the end...it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Each time my wife mastubates me, her other hand has been rubbing and pushing on my perineum. The last time she finally reached my anus, but didn't explore inside yet. Just the touching she has done so far has felt amazing. We've been married for 13 years and she is just now starting to touch me this way.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

My husband loves it!!! He will sometimes have a couple of anal orgasms before he ejaculates. We have a couple of Aneros toys and sometimes I just use my fingers. With fingers, a circular motion around the prostrate (or whatever the knob is that I feel - I assume its the prostrate) sets him off into heaven (his words not mine). Just be careful with cleanliness - you can use gloves, or just make sure that after you don't touch anything until your hands are carefully and thourouly washed. As stated this will get him to cum when others things are not working.

Did I mention my husband LOVES this!!


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

The sweet spot is the mans prostate gland it is his versiom of our g-spot. I would start without a toy and work yourself up to a toy. Anal toys can be a bit of a shock if your not used to it. First time I used a t-bar toy on him I didn't use enough lube and went to fast...it hurt wouldn't let me use it again for weeks.. oops. . Three things to remember lube, lube and more lube...oh and start slow. Great book for her on anal sex for beginners, "Tickle his Pickle"... I know really corny name. For more conservative try stimulating the "Perineum" and work you way up to the back door.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

On one hand, I'm curious because I've heard many good things about the orgasm, but on the other hand, I'm not comfortable with my wife putting her fingers in my arse. Over the years, I've had health issues with fissures and such, so I'm afraid that kind of play could do some damage.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm curious. My ex girlfriend would stick a finger in my ass during blowjobs and it was not bad. Wife never touched it. I did ask if she would 'bend me over' one day with a toy and she agreed. I'll find out I guess what the fuss is all about.


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

I've never had an orgasm induced only by prostate play (massage) alone but (pardon the pun) I have
had a orgasm while my W massaged the prostate & I masturbated.

Mind blowing?? Not really but he semen volume was noticeably greater. _Not mind blowing_ is still mind blowing!

Sometimes when solo I have self-massaged and it usually results in an increase in rigidity & a quicker finish.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

My ex didnt like anal play, but I would use a fingertip vibrator sometimes on his perineum during oral. I would put the vibrator on my thumb, and press it on his perineum right under his testicles. From what he told me and how he reacted, the climax was pretty mind blowing! It was a good alternative to actually inserting a finger.


----------

